# Osama is alive



## k9kiwi (Sep 6, 2007)

After numerous rounds of 'We don't even know if Osama is still alive,'
Osama himself decided to send George Bush a letter in his own handwriting to let him know he was still in the game. Bush opened the letter and it contained a single line of coded message:

370H-SSV-0773H

Bush was baffled, so he e-mailed it to Condoleezza Rice. Condi and her aides had not a clue either, so they sent it to the FBI.

No one could solve it at the FBI so it went to the CIA, then to MI6 and Mossad.

Eventually they asked New Zealand Intelligence (SIS) for help.

Within a minute the SIS emailed the White House with this reply:

"Tell the President he's holding the message upside down."


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2007)

wrong it was not sent to Bush at all, but to Slick Willie and his sidekick


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks to that *sshole, we didn't just bomb an aspirin factory. It is true leadership to make decisions without first taking a poll.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Sep 13, 2007)

Funny


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Charles


----------

